
Ask HN: How do I get serious in studying mathematics - casper345
I&#x27;m 23, studied philosophy in college but a programmer by trade. But only after college did I realize how important a formal mathematics education is. I will always hit a ceiling until I advance my math background but I do not want to go back to school (lol). In recs? Where do I start, should I just look at MIT math courses?
======
x0hm
I'm 32, didn't go to college, and have been a programmer since I was 17. I
suck at math.

[https://teachyourselfcs.com/](https://teachyourselfcs.com/) is a good
resource, and they recommend (and have a link to the pdf for) Mathematics for
Computer Science.

I plan on getting through that at some point, but I've also had decent luck
with [https://betterexplained.com/](https://betterexplained.com/) \- they do a
pretty good job of explaining calculus.

------
dominotw
math is just a tool, makes no sense to "study math"( unless u r referring to
'pure math'). Pick something practical and see math can help you think about
it.

> I will always hit a ceiling until I advance my math

Do you have an example for this in your experience?

